# Agility Nationals



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll try...

Aleesha~


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to tape it because I have an awards dinner for the obedience club they made me join, but that's okay because then I can watch it over and over


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

lol.... maybe then i can catch up to you!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't count on it


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

lol...yea i know...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Great!!!! Nice "heads-up" on this one. Even though I missed the first airing... I just did a search (ReplayTV) and it will be re-broadcasted this coming Friday, again on Saturday, and yet again on Sunday... Whoooopie! I got my ReplayTV set to record both Friday's and Saturday's broadcast... I ain't takin' no chances.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe, I taped it twice each on two TV's


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> I have to tape it because I have *an awards dinner for the obedience club they made me join*, but that's okay because then I can watch it over and over



Awww... poor little Katie... had to join mean ol' Valley Hills and be recognized as Outstanding Jr Handler.... :nopity: 

*wink*

I know this is an old thread... I just came across it.

By the way, where have you been on Thursday nights? Haven't seen you at agility in forty forevers...

-Stephanie


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

They did make us join, they were going to make us pay more for classes, but I'm glad we joined now because everyone is so nice :

I have mock trial practice for school on Thursday nights, it'll be over toward the end of this month. Then I technically should start going to church orchestra practice on Thursday nights, but I'm hoping I can get out of that, we miss class and need the practice.


----------

